# Eos R6 "Error 20" fault



## halil erdi (Sep 21, 2020)

i bought eos r6 last week in New York / B&H photography. Then i come back to Turkey with my new camera. First day, i i took amost 150 photos. Second day i open my camera and i took almost 50 photos then i saw on a screen " error 20" fault. i use this camera with sigma 35mm art f1.4 and vitrox adapter. Now my camera show me this fault every 10 photos or every 12-13 seconds during video recording. How can i fix this fault i don't know. i live in Turkey and my guarantee is not to be valid in Turkey.

i need some advice.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 21, 2020)

Do you get the same error using a Canon lens?


----------



## halil erdi (Sep 21, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Do you get the same error using a Canon lens?


 i have not tried with canon lens. i'll try today and write here.


----------



## mkamelg (Sep 21, 2020)

> *Err 20
> 
> Description*
> A malfunction with the mechanical mechanism has been detected.
> ...



Source: https://www.canon-europe.com/suppor...ameras/digital_slr/eos-r6.html?type=errorcode

From my point of view, by attaching a third-party lens to a third-party adapter and the whole thing to the EOS R6 camera, communication on the camera - adapter - lens line was disturbed.

1. Disconnect the adapter with the attached lens from the camera.

2. Reset the camera to factory settings, turn it OFF and remove the battery along with the memory card.

3. In the meantime, get yourself original mount adapter from Canon.

4. Connect a Canon lens with an EF mount to the original mount adapter from Canon, and the whole thing to the camera.

5. Insert the battery and the memory card into the camera and turn it ON.

Start using the camera. If everything is OK with a Canon EF mount lens attached, then attach your Tamron lens with EF mount. If everything is OK in this case as well, then the Viltrox EF-R2 Lens Mount Adapter for Canon EF/EF-S lens and EOS R/RP with Functional Control Ring is to blame.

These are two different links with negative reviews for this adapter.

https://www.amazon.com/VILTROX-Adap...terByStar=critical&pageNumber=1&sortBy=recent

https://www.amazon.com/EF-R2-Auto-F...terByStar=critical&pageNumber=1&sortBy=recent


----------



## halil erdi (Oct 27, 2020)

mkamelg said:


> Source: https://www.canon-europe.com/suppor...ameras/digital_slr/eos-r6.html?type=errorcode
> 
> From my point of view, by attaching a third-party lens to a third-party adapter and the whole thing to the EOS R6 camera, communication on the camera - adapter - lens line was disturbed.
> 
> ...


i did it all and then send my camera Canon Turkey Tecnical Service. My camera's sensor is not working in full performance. They said to me it has to change with new sensor. This is not good for me...


----------

